# Larvae Infests Man's Head



## Lynne (Jul 21, 2007)

Doctors thought that the bleeding bumps on Mr. Dallas' head might be shingles or gnat bites...until they started moving.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070718/ap_on_fe_st/odd_bug_in_head

There is a video if you have the stomach for it (where bot fly larvae are being extracted).

The story has a sappy ending though.  Mr. Dallas' wife say, "I will stay with you through your maggots."  Brings a tear to my eye.  

Gross.


----------



## grydth (Jul 21, 2007)

Lynne, thanks for posting this. I think if people knew more about what is loose in nature around the world, science fiction writers would have to work much harder to scare us.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw this earlier... thought to myself. Hmm, almost like that earwig urban legend, (scratches head) but how did the flies manage to bite/lay their eggs in the guy's head without him feeling any pain? (scratches head) Must've been drunk at the time. (scratches head)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 21, 2007)

From A mosquito bite in Belize and common to be found in Central and South America.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 21, 2007)

Ugh. I could barely read the post much less have the stomach for the video. I'm grossed out at the mere thought of that.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, saw something like this several years ago on the history or discovery channel or some such about a guy that survived a plane crash in the amazon and had to find his way to civilization.  At some point he managed to get bitten by a certain type of fly, the fly layed eggs and when the eggs went larval they began eating him from the inside out.  Nasty critters in the world, ain't it?


----------



## Blindside (Jul 21, 2007)

That happened to a friend of mine in Costa Rica, she thought it was a pimple, until the maggot came out.  It isn't a mosquito that transmitted it though, even though the locals call it a "zancudo," this is a bot fly, a completely different family of insect.  

Incidentally, I have found bot fly larvae that are about an inch long and a half an inch wide (things look like little footballs) on mice I have trapped  in the United States.  That would be the equivelent of you or I having a living medicine ball moving around under our skins.  Freaked me out the first time I saw that.

Lamont


----------



## lkblair (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone else having flashbacks to "The Wrath of Khan"?  Nasty.

Lisa


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Yeah, saw something like this several years ago on the history or discovery channel or some such about a guy that survived a plane crash in the amazon and had to find his way to civilization. At some point he managed to get bitten by a certain type of fly, the fly layed eggs and when the eggs went larval they began eating him from the inside out. Nasty critters in the world, ain't it?


 
I saw this to and have the same thoughts as you!  Nasty critters!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 21, 2007)

****ing lovely isn't it? Horses get bot flies. Have to comb for them all the time. Gross.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 21, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I saw this earlier... thought to myself. Hmm, almost like that earwig urban legend, (scratches head) but how did the flies manage to bite/lay their eggs in the guy's head without him feeling any pain? (scratches head) Must've been drunk at the time. (scratches head)


He was scratching his head a lot, like yourself 

That's the wrong video for the lovely extractions - sorry about that, folks.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2007)

Lynne said:


> He was scratching his head a lot, like yourself


 yeah (scratches) I know (scratch-scratch) that... so kinda (scratches) makes me wonder... (scratch scratch *dang-it* scratch) ...


----------



## grydth (Jul 22, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> yeah (scratches) I know (scratch-scratch) that... so kinda (scratches) makes me wonder... (scratch scratch *dang-it* scratch) ...



Try the new RAID Shampoo, now with aloe and conditioner....


----------



## thetruth (Jul 22, 2007)

There are heaps of bot fly clips on youtube.  They certainly are disgusting

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 22, 2007)

*Makes note* Do not visit South America without first applying ArmourAll to bum.

Yuk.  That is all I can say here. :barf:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 23, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ugh. I could barely read the post much less have the stomach for the video. I'm grossed out at the mere thought of that.


Yeah, I'm outa this one.
sean


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 24, 2007)

Probably the yuckiest bug in the world... except for that species that likes to put similar eggs in the fleshy walls of your nostrils.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 24, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Probably the yuckiest bug in the world... except for that species that likes to put similar eggs in the fleshy walls of your nostrils.


What kind of bug is that????


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 25, 2007)

Lynne said:


> What kind of bug is that????


 
It is a close relative to the bot fly that likes to put larvae up the noses of reindeer.  However i don`t think this species attack humans.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 25, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> It is a close relative to the bot fly that likes to put larvae up the noses of reindeer. However i don`t think this species attack humans.


So that's why Santa Claus has a long white beard...


----------



## That One Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

oh man thats gross......somone needs to start a martial system designed to fight off internal insect larvae


----------



## tellner (Oct 6, 2007)

Meh. That's nothing.

Suppose we had something like this

Or this

Or even this 

that liked to lay its eggs _specifically_ in _our_ bodies so the larvae could eat us alive as they grew, waiting until they'd extracted all the nutrients before killing us.

With live-action video goodness here.

The Ichneumonoidae were one of the first modern challenges to the notion of a kind, benevolent Creator.

Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your waitress. Tip her a lot because you won't be finishing dinner after reading this.


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2007)

Tellner, I actually got to see an Ichneumon wasp laying its eggs in a stump this Summer at the Ludington State park in Michigan.  Now I know it was laying them in an insect in the stump.  I've seen them dead before, but was kind of cool seeing one alive.


----------

